# My precious Pt. 2



## eulchen (Aug 16, 2007)

my first traincase thread is only 4 months old but i guess its time for a new one as quite some things changed since then. i got rid of some stuff i didnt like as much as i though and got new stuff instead. (also, some extra money i got along the way was pretty helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

heres the first one:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69050

please pay attention to the fact i didnt own any MAC lipstick back then (just one gloss) as ive never been a "lipstickperson"...

and this is where i stand now:


*Brushes*
187 Skunk Brush
213 SE Fluff Brush * 2
266 Small Angle Brush
219 Pencil Brush


*Pigment*
Nightlight
Golders Green
Rose
Aire-de-Blu
Subtle
Pastorale
Golden Olive
Golden Lemon
*Accent Red
*Chocolate Brown
*Blue Storm
*Pink Bronze
*Green Brown
*Lovely Lily
*Melon
*SteelBlue
°Vanilla
°Melon
°Provence
°Dark Soul
°Silver Fog

* - Sample -- not pictured
° - Pressed

*Lipglass*
Flusterose

*Lipstick*
Strange Hybrid (LE)
Strength
Frou
Viva Glam V

*Eye Shadow*
Brun
Greensmoke
Juxt
Swimming
Humid
Passionate
In living Pink
Gleam
Shimmermoss
Surreal
Chill
Magic Dust
Sumptuous Olive
Firespot
Big T
Going Bananas
Tectonic
Ether
By Jupiter
Quarry

*Fluidline*
Delphic
Sweet Sage
Rich Ground
Blacktrack

*Face*
Northern Lights MSF
Shimpagne MSF
Lightscapade MSF
Afterdusk Shimmer Blush
Loves Pink Glimmershimmer
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Light
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 NC15
Bare Canvas Paint

Astonish Gloss






and my new *4* Lipsticks. yes, i do use lipstick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont know how this did happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Frou, Strength, Strange Hybrid, Viva Glam V

I also want the Frenzy Lipstick. Since my name is Franziska, nickname Frenzy I guess this is a good idea. (the colour looks pretty good, as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Thanks for looking.


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 16, 2007)

good collection!! beats mine!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 16, 2007)

You've got great stuff!


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 27, 2007)

You have a lovely collection


----------



## Hilly (Aug 27, 2007)

lovely!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 27, 2007)

Great collection!!


----------



## goink (Aug 27, 2007)

wow. in just four months?


----------



## KAIA (Aug 28, 2007)

WOW! that collection is getting bigger!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 29, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------

